# great sacandaga lake



## gardenst8hunter (May 17, 2007)

Has anyone ever fished for walleye in Great Sacandaga Lake, located in the Adirondaks near Corrinth,NY? I have fished the lake for smallmouths for the past three years and i wanted to try somthing new this Memorial Day weekend. Any info about walleye and this lake would be very helpful.


----------



## webs820 (Jun 22, 2007)

I just got a camp on the lake this past year. Hopefully this weekend I'll be going out for some... I'm coming out of Fish house area on the east side of the lake. I'll let you know what we get.


----------

